# الشاعر البخيل وزوجته في الطعم



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

الشاعر البخيل وزوجته في المطعم



إني خيرتكِ فاختاري

مابين الموتَ بإنفلونزا الطيورِ..

أو بجنونِ الأبقار ِ

اختاري اللحمةَ ّ أو لا لحمة َ

أو سلطة َ اللبن ِ بالخيار ِ..

لا يوجد عندهم أسماك

لطفَ الله بأقداري..
*********
تعرفين قصة راتبي كاملة"..

لا تتسرعي في أي قرار ِ..

أمعني، إجمعي، إطرحي

قبل أن يدقّونا بمسمار ِ..

لا يمكن أن أبقى أبدا"

مرعوبا" حتى تختاري..

اطلبي طبقا" لا إثنين..

فالتخمة تقصّر الأعمارِ
*********
فجعانة أنتِ... أعرفكِ

وفاحشة هذه الأسعار ِ

غوصي بقائمة المقبلات..أو ابتعدي ولا 

تقربي قسم الكافيار ِ

الطلب مواجهة كبرى..

إبحار ضد الإدّخار ِ

نرفزة..ارتباك..وتعصيب

يخرب كل المشوار ِ..

يقتلني جوعك يا إمرأة"

لا يشبعها كيس الفيشارِ...

إني لا أؤمن بمطاعم

فواتيرها مثل المنشارِ

آه.. لو تعشيّنا عند أهلكِ..

ولم نخرج من الدار ِ
*********

إني خيرتك فاختاري

مابين الموت بإنفلونزا الطيور..

أو بجنون الأبقار  او انفلونزا الخنازير.


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
حتى البخل فى اشعاره كمان
صعبت على زوجته 
كتييييير حلوووة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## نفرتاري (19 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
لاحول الله يارب
ههههههههههههه
دة البخل الفظيع دة
دة اكل مراته بالسم الهارى
مرسى يا كليمو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا
هههههههه
الله لا يبعتلك واحد متله

ههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*يااااااااااااااه على البخل*
*الله يكون فى عون زوجته*
*ميرررررررررررررررسى يا كليمو*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههه

حلووووة يا كليمو 

ثانكس يافندم ​


----------



## المجدلية (19 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه حلوة يا كليموووووووووووووو +++ شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ونعم الشعراء


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري

شكرااا لتعليقك الرائع

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2009)

مريم12

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Mary Gergees (20 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههه
جميل اوووووووى  يا كليمو

ميرسىىىىىىىى 
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية
شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## sara A (21 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*حلو قوى يا كليمو*


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههه
جميلة جداااااااا
مرسي يا كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2009)

Mary Gergees

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zama (22 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك جداً على الموضوع المميز ..


----------



## tena_tntn (23 يونيو 2009)

ههههه
جميلة 
شكرا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههه
حلوة يا كليمو​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (23 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه حلوة يا كليمو حتى البخل بقى فى اشعار هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لو كان نزار عاش وشاف الكلام دة كان انتحررررر

تحفة يا كليمو

مرسي ضحكتني كتير​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة التحف 

ميرسى يا كليمووووووووو 

فاكر نفسك بكتابات
هههههههه

على فكرة انت هاجر ليه قسم الكتابات حرام عليك


----------



## happy angel (25 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه

حلوه كليموو *​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

sara A

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

الملكة العراقية

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

mena magdy said

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

tena_tntn

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (27 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*
*




*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## جيلان (29 يونيو 2009)

*على رأيك قضوها صيام انقطاعى بقى  ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

just member


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

جيلان
ههههههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (26 يوليو 2009)

*شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*

*إنـِّي خـَيـَّرتـُكِ فاختـَاري 

(شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته)ـ



إنـِّي خـَيـَّرتـُكِ فاختـَاري  

مابين الموتِ بإنفلونزا الطيورِ
أو بجنونِ الأبقار ِ 


إختاري اللحمة أو لا لحمة َ 
أو سلـَطة َ اللبن ِ بالخيار ِ 
لا يوجد عندهم أسماك ٌ
لطـَفَ الله بأقداري 



تعرفين قصة راتبي كاملةً
لا تـتسرَّعي في أيِّ قرار ِ 
أمـْعـِني، إجـمَعـِي، إطرَحـي 
قبل أن يـَدقّونا بمسمار ِ
لا يمكن أن أبقى أبداً 
مرعوباً حتى تختاري


أطلبي طبقاً لا إثنينِ
فالتـُّخمَةُ تـُقَصِّر الأعمارِ 

فـَجْـعَانـَةٌ أنتِ... أعرفـُكِ 
وفاحِشَةٌ هذه الأسعار ِ 



غوصي بقائمَـة ِالمقبلاتِ 

أو ابتعدي ولا تقربي قسم الكافيار ِ 

الطلبُ مواجهةٌ كـُبرى
إبحار ٌضِدَّ الإدّخار ِ 


نـَرفـَزةٌ..إرتباكٌ..وتعصيبٌ 
يـَخربُ كلَّ المشوار ِ 


يقتلني جُوعَكِ يا إمرأةً
لا يـُشْبِعُها كيس الفوشارِ 


إني لا أؤمن بمطاعم ٍ
فواتيرها مثل المنشارِ 


آهٍ.. لو تَـعَـشـَّينـا عند أهلكِ 
ولم نخرج من الدار ِ 



إنـِّي خـَيـَّرتـُكِ فاختـَاري  


مابين الموتِ بإنفلونزا الطيورِ
أو بجنون الأبقارِ 



​*


----------



## رينا سامى (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*

جميله جدا ياترى ده عن تجربه الرب يباركك


----------



## KARL (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*

هههههههههههههه
جميله اوى
تسلم الايادى​


----------



## جارجيوس (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*



رينا سامى قال:


> جميله جدا ياترى ده عن تجربه الرب يباركك



*مش انا الي كاتبها يا رينا
فمش عارف عن تجربه ولا نكته
كل الشكر على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*



karl قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> جميله اوى
> تسلم الايادى​



*شكرا" لمرورك المميز يا كارل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  جميلة


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*

هههههههههههههه

تحـــــــــــفه 

ميررررسى ليك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## farou2 (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه الرب يباركك
​


----------



## جارجيوس (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*



مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  جميلة



*شكرا" لمرورك المكرر يا كركوره
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*



kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> تحـــــــــــفه
> 
> ...



*شكرا" لمرورك يا كوكو
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*



farou2 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه الرب يباركك
> ​



*اسعدني مرورك يا فاروق
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## st.George (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*

هههههههه حلوة اوى ميرسيييييييي ليك والرب يباركك .


----------



## tena_tntn (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*

حلوة قوى 
شكرا


----------



## abokaf2020 (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*

حلوة كتييييير


----------



## جارجيوس (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*



st.george قال:


> هههههههه حلوة اوى ميرسيييييييي ليك والرب يباركك .



*شكرا" لمرورك يا ست جورج
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*



tena_tntn قال:


> حلوة قوى
> شكرا



*اسعدني مرورك يا تينا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شـاعـِر بخـيـل في مطعم مع خطيبته*



abokaf2020 قال:


> حلوة كتييييير



*كل الشكر لك يا ابو كف
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 يوليو 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره 

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## جارجيوس (30 يوليو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره
> 
> سلام ونعمة..*​



*لو سمحتي يا مرمر من فضلك
ما حد يكتب شيء بالمنتدى و اي مشاركه من اي عضو احذفيها 
عشان ما يتكرر معي لاني بزعل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل الشكر لك يا مرمر على المتابعه
الرب يباركك و يوفقك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (30 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الشاعر البخيل وزوجته في المطعم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*يا عم كليمو لا تسبقني مره تانيه 
يعني انت مش عارف اني رح انزلها في المنتدى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هاي المره سامحتك بس لا تعيدها
هههههههههههههههههههههه
الرب يباركك يا كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> *يا عم كليمو لا تسبقني مره تانيه
> يعني انت مش عارف اني رح انزلها في المنتدى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هاي المره سامحتك بس لا تعيدها
> ...





مشكور على السماح

جت نعمة من عند الله السماحة دي يا نعمة


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (1 أغسطس 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> حتى البخل فى اشعاره كمان
> صعبت على زوجته
> كتييييير حلوووة
> ...



ههههههههه تحفه يا كليمو الزوجه ما شالله شويه وهتاكل الراجل البيطبخ والزوج بخيل فى شعره بس انا افضل موت انفلونزا الخنازيلا عشان لو جنون البقر هتصرف بجنون هههههولو انفلونزا الطيور يدوب هيجلها مرض شهر ولا شهرين ولا تلاته كمان وهتصرف برضه ههههههه شكرااااا كتيييييير
يا كليمو على الموضوع التحفه ده


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

dodo jojo

التحفة حضورك يا دودو

مشكور


----------

